# Blood Clots and Plowing



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

This articles relates the problem with truckers but I would think many of you have the same risk. Do you get out of the truck and walk around at regular intervals? You probably should. This would apply to LCOs too riding on a mower for long periods of time. There was a reporter during the Iraqi war who died after taking the long plane ride to Iraq. I think a clot formed in his leg and went to his heart

http://www.ehow.com/facts_6884387_truck-drivers-risk-dvt.html

Background

Doctors advise travelers who have to sit for long periods of time to frequently stop to walk around. This gets the blood flowing and reduces the risk of DVT, according to the Dallas Business Journal. Unfortunately, truck drivers cannot always afford to make frequent stops.
Features

The condition usually occurs in the calves, where DVT blocks blood flow. If the clot moves through the bloodstream to the heart or lungs areas, it can be fatal.
Symptoms

Dallas truck driver Glen Kordisch explains that deep vein thrombosis feels like a sharp, stabbing pain. Pain often worsens when standing or walking, as the blood pours to the affected area. Other symptoms include swelling, redness and warmth in the affected leg, according to the National Heart, Lung and Blood Institute.
Treatment

Truck drivers should walk around every hour, if possible. They can also wear compression stockings that increase blood circulation. When DVT is diagnosed, heparin and warfarin are administered for several months until the clot dissolves.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Wife is a vascular tec . She makes a living checking for DVT and blockage . Its more common than you think. Long car and plane rides are the worst. She tells me to move your feet and wiggle your toes to keep the blood flowing. Smoking is a major cause for blockage. The nicotine makes your veins hard.


----------



## JB1 (Dec 29, 2006)

Got a cousin that works for state highwaydt, he got blood clots and now plowing or whatever he gets out every two hours to walk around, he had some serious problems with it.


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

I had a scare a couple of Summers ago when I had a large swollen area above my right ankle. My right leg had swelled up between my hip and my knee. Lasted most of the Summer. No change in color and not painful. Back to normal now. Never went to the Doctor. Must have been from riding on the mower. Doing the same thing I always have so so it is strange it picked that year to happen


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

I have had clots that hit me during a snow storm. To this day not sure what caused them, closest we have been able to figure I had on new redwings that were tight under the calf as most new boots are,was taking decongestants and must have become dehydrated. When you are dehydrated your veins get smaller. I thought I had pulled a muscle in my calf and was getting in and out of the salt truck and loader and kept getting winded . Once I got home my leg was warm to the touch so the wife made me go to urgent care, they couldn't find anything and said to follow up with my Dr in the morning,I did and next thing you know I was in the ER and had to stay in the hospital for 4 days on blood thinners and "clot busters". I had one from my thigh to my ankle and one in my lung. To this day I have to take blood thinners everyday, have to wear compression stockings from the knee down and have my INR checked once a month. Its not something to play with, I was 38 when it happened to me. Thank God I listened to my wife about going to the dr ,because I kept insisting that it was a cold that made my chest tight and a pulled muscle!


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Wow...good to know this stuff. The thought of that happening has never occurred to me before.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Camden;1743338 said:


> Wow...good to know this stuff. The thought of that happening has never occurred to me before.


Laying on the couch waiting for the Vikings to win a Super Bowl will cause blood clogs too


----------



## whitehills1983 (Dec 12, 2013)

If you believe you have a blood clot please get an ultrasound done like I did. My foot and leg were very swollenmfrom the rod installed in my femur from a bike accident. They did an ultra sound and it was clear but I ended up raising my blood thinner med which is warfarin same as coumadin.

Even aspirin helps from what doctors told me. My advice take aspirin or drink tea before going out plowing.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

wear compression stockings as a prevention


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I guess it's a non issue for us who still get out of the truck and shovel sidewalks.

moral of the story, get off your A$s.

week leg mussels are also responsible for blood pooling in your legs.
or standing with you legs looked.
Stand that way for a while and you'll wake up on the ground.
because the blood pooled in your legs starving your brain of blood flow


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

grandview;1743361 said:


> Laying on the couch waiting for the Vikings to win a Super Bowl will cause blood clogs too


Coming from a Bills fan. Was it wide left or right I can't remember?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Charles;1743081 said:


> I had a scare a couple of Summers ago when I had a large swollen area above my right ankle. My right leg had swelled up between my hip and my knee. Lasted most of the Summer. No change in color and not painful. Back to normal now. Never went to the Doctor. Must have been from riding on the mower. Doing the same thing I always have so so it is strange it picked that year to happen


Sounds like you had a Bakers cyst in the knee and it broken open. your other lag could of been hip bursitis . I have the bursitis now and had the Bakers cyst.


----------



## truckitup (Aug 21, 2011)

Had two of them in legs and one in the lung. the suck. Get out every couple hours and walk a little. And I am not old like GV LOL....


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

grandview;1746510 said:


> Sounds like you had a Bakers cyst in the knee and it broken open. your other lag could of been hip bursitis . I have the bursitis now and had the Bakers cyst.


I didn't think about those two. Never heard of Bakers cyst. I will research them and see. Thanks grandview:waving:


----------



## 6090 (Sep 15, 2003)

Good article. There are many days that I'll drive and only stop when I need fuel, which can be 6-7 hours.


----------

